# Paint peeling on building roofs



## Jim in MO (Feb 28, 2010)

In the last couple of years we have built a number of kit buildings and they have been holding up well except for a couple of roofs. 

As an example we have 4 Pico 2-story buildings with flat roofs. Before painting, they all were washed well and dried. Sprayed with a coat of Krylon primer and then the next day a coat of Rustoleum paint. All 4 roofs were done at the same time and all the building are placed in the same area. After 9 months outside the paint on 1 roof out of the 4 has peeled and flaked badly but the other 3 are great.

Any ideas?


----------



## cape cod Todd (Jan 3, 2008)

Same paint same colour on all the roofs? Could it be that the sun hits the flaky ones harder than the others? I'd say maybe they just weren't washed enough. Maybe you cold take the offending ones and rough them up a bit with a lite sandpaper then repaint.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Why not glue some wet n dry sand paper to the top and call it tar paper or asphalt shingles. Cut it 1 1/2" wide and apply strips with slight overlaps for rolled roofing. 

Instead of a problem make it a star! 

John


----------



## FlagstaffLGB (Jul 15, 2012)

Just out of curiosity, is the Rustoleum top coat peeling off the Kyrlon under coating or is it all separating from the plastic base? My thought would be something of a chemical reaction between two formulas of paint. It could be that despite the buildings being all from the same manufacture, that either there is something different in the plastics or your placement of the buildings is different somehow (more exposure, etc.), but to happen within 9 months....probably not. I think that Todds suggestion to re-sand the roof, clean it again and try to see if it makes a difference. They also make paints specific to bonding with plastics...so you might look into those as well. Good luck.


----------



## DennisB (Jan 2, 2008)

Piko buildings need to be cleaned with a mild detergent before painting. A light sanding also goes a long way in getting paint to stick. What happens is that the molds have a chemical sprayed into them so the pieces can be released. Colorado Model Structures has a video on how to prep their buildings and this procedure would apply to Piko and Pola buildings. Regards, Dennis.


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Don't know whether this would apply to our model structures, but I don't think it will hurt to pass this along. Dennis mentions using a mild detergent before painting. I will add something I learned when I got my CPAP machine recently. I was told to wash the various expendable parts in baby shampoo or a very mild soap. I was also warned not to use any anti-bacterial washing products on these plastic parts, as it causes them to become brital. Don't know whether anti-bacterial soaps could also harm the plastics in our buildings, but why take the chance? 

Just my $0.02, 
David Meashey


----------



## Jim in MO (Feb 28, 2010)

Paint came off down to the original plastic. Everything was washed with dawn dish soap and rinsed well. Didn't handle anything without a paper towel or plastic gloves. Have followed Colorado Model's suggestions all the way through. All the buildings sit within a 6 foot area. I think that covers all the questions and comments.
Jim


----------

